# Mon iBook fait du bruit



## Chaoscontrol (24 Octobre 2010)

J'ai installer iTunes 3.0 vieille version car je suis sous Mac os x puma et mon disque dure c'est mît a faire du bruit
C'était le disque dur il fessait un bruit de plus en plus fort et fessait une sorte de vroum régulier jusqu'à se qu'il s'arrête d'un coup et ne faisa plus de bruit


Est ce normale aider moi 
Merci


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2010)

Reste plus qu'à trouver un disque dur 2,5" Ide pour changer celui qui a lâché.

Et tu devrais essayer de trouver un Mac Os10.3 (aka Panther) qui est beaucoup plus performant que le Puma.


----------



## Chaoscontrol (25 Octobre 2010)

Ba enfaite il n'a pas lachet il n'a plus fait de bruit et a continuer de tourner normalement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

C'était après l'installation d'iTunes 3.0 il a redémarrer et a fais beaucoup de bruit je lai laisser un petit peu tourner tout seul et n'a plus refait de bruit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------

Pendant que j'y suis est-ce que tu saurait ou avoir la version 4.0.1 d'iTunes pour Mac stp Parce que aucun autre version peut tourner sur mon mac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------

Pendant que j'y suis est-ce que tu saurait ou avoir la version 4.0.1 d'iTunes pour Mac stp Parce que aucun autre version peut tourner sur mon mac


----------

